# PC integration



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey all,

My 'line is almost completely standard, the zorst is a 4" bore cat back which has seen better days, so I've got a blank canvas to play with. Just the way I wanted it.

Apart from all the hardware upgrades that need to be done there are the electronics to go along with it, boost controller, ecu remap, turbo timer etc..

Is there a way beknown to anyone on this forum of wiring up a laptop to the correct parts and having some custom written management software to control everything and take realtime feedback from the ECU.

So you could have a laptop fitted in the glovebox that could control AFR, Boost, Turbo Timer and anything else that can be controlled, thus negating the need to buy all the others boxes that clutter the cockpit.

I was also thinking you could also have a wireless card in the laptop and wire it up to the stereo so you could download MP3's via wi-fi hotspots, thus never tunning out of tunes!

This is just an early idea that I don't want to spend too much time thinking about unless it's feasible.

Your thoughts...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Well anything is possible given enough time and money  
The main problem you face is that although some of the signals are digital a lot of them are analogue. This means you would need a bunch of ADC (analogue to digital convertors) in order for the PC to understand them. Then you need an interface box which will change the 12Volt logic used in the car to 5 Volt logic used by the PC. Whilst all of this is fairly straightforward it is hassle.
Once you have got all the relevant signals into the PC you will then need to act upon them. Again this will require interfacing the PC's logic back to the outside world (including DAC's).
Of course the real challenge would be to write the necessary code in order to operate the car properly. This would require a very fast PC in order to stay one step ahead of what the car is doing and still run using a high level language compiler.

HOWEVER, the biggest problem would be running (or should I say Trusting) your car to a PC in the first place. You would need something that could boot instantly and be reliable day after day in hot and cold alike and put up with G and vibration. Believe me this is not a good environment for a PC I tried (for the MoD) on several occassions and transport and PC's don't mix.


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm sure more people would do this if it were that viable, nevermind, thought it would be l33t tho.


----------

